# No eMails



## jbest123 (Jan 20, 2011)

I am not getting any emails from my subscribed threads. I have it set for instant notification but nothing shows up.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   John


----------



## TulsaJeff (Jan 20, 2011)

John,

Comcast is really bad about sending good email to the spam filter.. here's some instructions for making sure you get email from us:

Check to see if you have any of your email restriction settings turned on, as they may be blocking our e-mail from reaching you. Check this, and then whitelist us, by:

    * Signing in to Comcast Webmail, and selecting ‘Preferences’ from the left menu
    * Selecting ‘Restrict Incoming Email’ from the ‘Preferences’ list
    * Selecting ‘Yes’ to Enable Email Controls
    * Select ‘Allow email from addresses listed below’
    * Entering our e-mail addresses, and clicking “Add”

Here are the email addresses that you need to add:

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

You may also be able to just add "smokingmeatforums.com" as a whitelisted domain and if so, that is your best bet.

Let me know if I can help further with this.


----------

